# Extreme Low Water, Caution Advised



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing Report*

Ultra low and extreme low water levels hit the mid-coast leaving treacherous boating conditions and plenty of boats piling up on sand bars and shallow flats. We're very familiar with this condition and the habits of the fish as they pile up in the deeper swales and bayous of the back lakes and bay marshes. With early showers and thunderstorms early Friday, we found the fishing weak early then firing up mid-day as weather stabilized. Capt. James Cunnigham reported that he found the fish mud boiling in a deeper bayou where they were pretty much cut-off from the back lake they frequent. Catching them in the tight confines of a narrow bayou is tricky to say the least but James said "I finally got them going" and that made for lots of smiles for guests of Chad R.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

Airboat trips are in primetime during these types of conditions and Capt. Chris Cady put it on them pretty good working deeper swales and back lakes unreachable by any other watercraft. These trips are a ton of fun for guests of all ages and skill levels and it's a look at fishing you just won't see any other way. Capt. Chris and Capt. Jeff Larson will have airboat trips over the weekend and given the conditions, timing couldn't be more perfect.

*Wade Fishing Artificials/Trout*

On the Trout scene, Capt. James Cunningham is working topwaters and soft plastics over the weekend with guests of James Hardie Building Products. Trout can be tough on low water as all the primary feeding structure is either out of water or so shallow they aren't comfortable getting on it. Some will certainly fall into the bayous and off the shoreline breaks where there's less bottom grasses but finding them and getting them to "stick" will be a challenge. One thing for sure, the weekend weather is shaping up nicely. Come see us.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram*


----------

